# how to compile kernel...



## d_mon (Aug 19, 2010)

the easiest way of course(something as auto)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

Handbook: 8.5 Building and Installing a Custom Kernel
And 
Handbook: 24.7 Rebuilding â€œworldâ€


----------

